# Georgia Girl here!



## squirrel (May 7, 2010)

Hi all! I'm Cheryl from Augusta, GA area. I've been smoking for a couple of years, so I'm really just learning. Looking forward to hanging out with some nice folks!


----------



## realtorterry (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the smoke train squirrel


----------



## mythmaster (May 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard, Cheryl!  I'm from Lyons and still have family there and in Vidalia. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I sure miss me some fresh peanuts and Vidalia sweet onions!

Everyone here is totally cool and extremely helpful, so I know that you'll feel right at home.

Looking forward to seeing some Q-view from you!

-Bret


----------



## treegje (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF Cheryl, We are glad to have you onboard


----------



## graybeard (May 7, 2010)

Welcome Cheryl!

beard


----------



## phillet (May 7, 2010)

welcome to the boards Cheryl, tons of info for ya here


----------



## squirrel (May 7, 2010)

Thanks everybody! I'm amazed at all the wonderful info! WooHoo!!!! I'm going to smoke a couple of boston butts tomorrow, I've actually had great results with that in the past. Here's a picture of what I had for dinner last night, I grind my own meat and add a little pecan wood (I have 26 trees in my yard!). It was yummo!


Hmm.... guess I gotta work on getting the picture thing going for me! LOL!


----------



## pineywoods (May 7, 2010)

Cheryl welcome to SMF glad you decided to join us. You'll find lots of good info and some great recipes here. That burger looks awesome 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Do you also make your own sausage since you have the grinder? Nice supply of pecan!! Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## corn cob (May 7, 2010)

Welcome! Come on in, pull up a chair, and make yourself at home....

I only have one little request...Next time you drop by the house, will you bring me two of those awesome burgers??? 

Fun & Enjoy!


----------



## glgoodwin (May 7, 2010)

Nice to have ya on board!!!!  Look forward to your QView this weekend!!


----------



## rbranstner (May 7, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Its a great place to learn, share your knowledge or just hang out.


----------



## randya (May 8, 2010)

Welcome.. this is a great place and you will get any information on anything dealing with smoking here. Do you sale any of your pecan wood


----------



## okiedawg (May 8, 2010)

Welcome! I use to deer hunt south of Augusta at the Walkinshaw swamp. I was also there for this years Masters. Great place!


----------



## meateater (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to your first qview. The Supper pic looks fine to me.


----------



## ronp (May 8, 2010)

Man that pic looks delish. Welcome to the forums.


----------



## jaxgatorz (May 8, 2010)

welcome to the forum.. Great burger picture !!! Let me be the first to give u points for an awesome picture !!


----------



## daddyzaring (May 8, 2010)

Welcome, and nice to have you here.
I actually used to live in Georgia for a couple years when I was posted in Ft. Stewart.  Really like it down there.


----------



## silverwolf636 (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to SMF.  There's a lot of nice people here and very knowledgable too. Hope to see some new southern recipes.  Grab a chair and have some fun. 

--ray--
(0||||0)


----------



## cowgirl (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Cheryl, glad to have you aboard!


----------



## mballi3011 (May 8, 2010)

First off welcome Cheryl to *SMF*. You'll like it here cause there are abunch of good folks here that would just love to help you out with just about anything to do with smoking. We really like to have newbies here because they can bring in a new propective to how things are done. There's nothing like a new set of eyes to give and new way to make things that little differant to make things alittle better. So I hope you know about the *Qview* here. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
Here's a link to photobucket it's free and easy to download pictures. Then if your really new to smoking Look up the E-course. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=127
It's also free and it will give you the basics of smoking. So after all of that you just need to go grab something to smoke and if you have any question just post them here and we will answer it quickly so you don't have any mishaps with your smoke. 
Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## caveman (May 8, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Cheryl.  Looking forward to seeing your posts.


----------



## richoso1 (May 8, 2010)

Cheryl, welcome to the SMF. Looks like you'll be posting some more tasty dishes real soon. It's all good my friend.


----------



## etcher1 (May 11, 2010)

Welcome 


to the *SMF* forum, You came to the right place. Good people and good info.


----------



## Bearcarver (May 11, 2010)

Welcome Squirrel Cheryl,
You'll love it here!

Haven't been to your town since 1969.


Bearcarver


----------



## olewarthog (May 12, 2010)

Welcome Cheryl from down here in south GA


----------



## Dutch (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the SMF family, Cheryl. As you can see, we have a lot of fine folks here that are willing and able to share their knowledge of the thin blue with you. Plus we have lots of great meal ideas within the pages of this forum.

Enjoy!


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to SMF Cheryl, Hope you enjoy your time here and share some Qview and recipes. I would like to know which camera you used for the pic of the Burger, the image quality and sharpness of the lettuce is awesome. I've been an amateur photographer for quite some time. I still use a 35mm SLR (Canon AE1), but plan to purchase a digital SLR in the near future. Sorry for rambling on and glad you joined our Smoking Family.


----------



## squirrel (May 12, 2010)

Thanks all! BC - I took that photo with a Canon EOS-20D. It is an awesome camera! I also have a Nikon, but I like the Canon better.


----------



## bayouchilehead (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info Squirrel. The EOS style is one of the choices I am looking at.


----------

